# The Sniffer In Chief is Landing in Los Angeles Today......Tell Him To GO AWAY !!!



## thirteenknots (Oct 12, 2022)

*Just GO AWAY......*

*AND STAY AWAY........!!!!!!*


----------



## crush (Oct 12, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> View attachment 14845
> 
> 
> *Just GO AWAY......
> ...


Look at Mitch in the background. I keep waking up to this reality and it just makes my sick.


----------



## crush (Oct 12, 2022)

Welcome to high gas prices Joe. Movies have to change from fast cars with gas to bikes now!!!


----------

